
Human Cost of Covid-19 – Calculator - dabalyan
https://costofcovid.info/
======
dabalyan
A simple tool to estimate the Human Cost of COVID-19, you can adjust the
population size, infection rate, and mortality rate. It'll estimate the number
of affected people. Website:
[https://costofcovid.info/](https://costofcovid.info/) GitHub:
[https://github.com/dabalyan/cost-of-
covid-19](https://github.com/dabalyan/cost-of-covid-19)

The defaults are based on most recent data available from WHO.

For example, the current infection rate of 0.24% and mortality rate of 3.7%
results in 18 million people infected, which is equal to 92% population of
Mumbai, and the total deaths are equal to 77% population of San Francisco.

If we were to depend on herd-immunity, going by one estimate of having 70%
infection rate (to achieve herd-immunity) and current 3.7% mortality rate,
we'd have 202 million deaths, which is equal to 95% population of Brazil.

I hope this comparative estimation makes the potential loss of human lives
much more comprehensible.

------
verdverm
It would be nice to see sliders for the estimated true infection (those that
have had it but not been tested or counted) as well as the life years lost.

How do we account for the reduced life span for those who are "recovered" and
those who have not been virus sick, but have taken years off of their life
from stress and anxiety.

There are also people who are dying from other things because they did not go
to the hospital. There is also a large uptick in pedestrian deaths by motor
vehicle.

I don't think such a simple calculation reveals the true gravity of the
situation.

~~~
dabalyan
thanks for the feedback.

yes, I understand such simple tool can't show the complete picture. But that
wasn't my intention, it's only supposed to estimate loss of life, which is
based on user input, although the defaults are set to actual data.

It's just a simple calculation, probably helpful for uninitiated, for those
who don't trust the actual infection/mortality rate, and those that are
rooting for herd-immunity.

I'll try to add more parameters, and calculations.

